# 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???



## wanka5 (19. April 2007)

Hallo Boardies!!!
Ich Angel unheimlich gerne auf Forelle mit leichter Spinnrute und 1er Spinner. Ich kriege Ausreichend für das Gewässer Wurfweite... nur der Spinner läuft in manchen Situationen zu flach! Ich möchte aber keine Bleiköpfe vorschalten. Wenn ich den Spinner langsam einhole und auf gewünschte Tiefe bringe, eiert er so komisch oder das Spinnerblatt läuft nicht richtig. Kennt hier jemand möglichkeiten?

Dank im Vorraus!    1er Spinner = Spinner der Grösse 1 :m


----------



## Ronen (19. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*



> Ich möchte aber keine Bleiköpfe vorschalten.



und wenn Du nur 1 oder 2 Schrotbleie ans Vorfach bzw. vor den Spinner knüpperst???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Sinkender Sbiro bzw. etwas anderer Name, da gibt es viele spezielle Sinkposen für das Sbiro-Fischen.


----------



## wanka5 (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*



Ronen schrieb:


> und wenn Du nur 1 oder 2 Schrotbleie ans Vorfach bzw. vor den Spinner knüpperst???



Ich habe da meine Bedenken, habe 16er Mono (Markenhersteller). Die Schnur ist aber immer dort gerissen, wo die Bleie waren.#q 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sinkender Sbiro bzw. etwas anderer Name, da gibt es viele spezielle Sinkposen für das Sbiro-Fischen.



Hab ich schon gehört/probiert! Ich hatte 10gr drauf, habe aber meiner Meinung nach, zu viel krach gemacht! (Trotz abbremsen kurz vom Aufprall) Als ich den Sbiro weg hatte kammen sofort Bisse.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Du sollst mit den Bleien ja nicht deine Schnur durchpitschen!!!
Vorsichtiger zudrücken oder weichere Bleie nehmen.

Hast du hinter dem Spiro ein Vorfach von ca. 2m???
Das mindert den Scheucheffekt.


mfg Flo


----------



## Steinadler (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

würd auch sbiros empfehlen oder sehr weiches blei auf die schnur gute erfahrung hab ich da mit dinsmores gemacht oder du verwendest spinner mit flacheren spinnerblättern dann laufen die auch tiefer gibt da gute von blue fox


----------



## bennie (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Kauf dir einfach ne neue Schnur (z.b. 0.10-0.12er Fireline) und nimm die Schrotbleie 
Sonst flachere Spinner mit Weidenblattform.


----------



## friggler (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Die Lauftiefe der Spinner ist von Gewicht und Blattform abhängig.

Schlanke Formen (z.B.   Willow Leaf Blade) laufen oft tiefer. Beim Einholen haben einige einen WInkel von nur 20-30°.
Bei gleichem Gewicht laufen die aufgrund des geringeren Wasserwiederstands deutlich tiefer. Diese Blattform musst Du aber oftmals kurz "anreissen" damit sich das Blatt bewegt und meist auch etwas schneller führen als andere Formen.

Die Mepps mit dem french Standardblatt dagegen laufen mit ca. 40° Colorados sogar mit -50°. Das bedeutet höherer Wasserwiederstand und flacherer lauf. Dafür dreht sich das Blatt aber beim kleinsten Zug und auch bei sehr langsamer Führung.
Das wohl aggressivste Blatt ist mM. die Veltic Form.
Bei solchen Blättern wie French Colorado und Veltic kannst Du nur über das Gewicht was machen.

Bei einigen Spinnern kannst Du auf der Achse am Ör noch ein wirklich kleines Kneifblei anbringen...

Die mit Abstand einfachste Möglichkeit wäre ein Bleikopf, oder ein tropfenförmiges laufblei mit auf die Hauptschnur zu ziehen. das Tropfenblei stört sogar weniger als ein Kneifblei...

Die wohl perfekteste Lösung wäre selberbauen. Ich mache das schon länger weil Ich genau das gleiche Prob. hatte...Das was Ich gerne hätte gibt es nicht zu kaufen..

Das kannst Du auch als Schnurspinner machen, das ist dann wirklich sehr einfach.
Und wenn Du Change Cleeves verwendest kannst Du sogar sekundenschnell dein Blatt wechseln.
Sähe dann so aus dass Du auf die Hauptschnur den Wechselbügel ziehst dann eine 3mm Perle dann ein Tropfenblei (je nach gewünschter Lauftiefe) 3mm Perle und dann den Haken.

Du kannst das ganze natürlich auch mit einer Spinnerachse aus Draht machen.
Zubehör gibt es reichlich und die Spinner sehen genauso perfekt aus wie die gekauften...Nur dass die dann genau so sind wie Du es möchtest
Gut sortiert und in bester Qualität bekommst Du z.B. in der Gummitanke Zubehör:
gummitanke.de/   ->Shop  -> Zubehör Spinnerbau

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Ronen (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*



> Vorsichtiger zudrücken oder weichere Bleie nehmen



jep, genau!

Vielleicht kannst DU auch nen kleines, dünnes  stck. Anti Tangle Tube auffädeln wo Du dann das Blei anbringst! Aber keine ahnung ob das dauerhaft hält!

Ansonsten denke ich auch, mach Dir nen feines Fireline Vorfach... dann kannste auch bedenkenlos das Blei befestigen und auch sonst dürfte die Fireline sicher noch den einen oder anderen Vorteil mit sich bringen !

Gruss Ronen


----------



## NorbertF (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Probier mal Spinner mit schwererem Körper.
Die von Profiblinker sind meines Wissens die schwersten die es gibt und lassen sich schön tief führen. Auch sehr langsam und sie drehen immer noch. Prolex heissen die glaub ich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

@friggler
Das merk ich mir mal gleich und komme mal auf Dich zurück, wenn ich mehr Zeit zum basteln wieder haben sollte. 
Die Probleme kenne ich auch so, die Lösungen sehe ich wie Du, spezieller Lauf nur mit speziellen Lösungen.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Es gibt einen amerikanischen Hersteller, die bauen Spinner mit Bleikörper. Der Clou an den Dingern ist aber eigentlich, dass das Blatt direkt auf der Achse läuft.. und nicht auf dem gewohnten Bügel. Auf Forellen ein ganz fester Bestandteil meiner Köderbox.

P.S. 
Der Hersteller heisst Panther Martin.


----------



## friggler (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

@ Franz..
Pic?? büdde...;-)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## friggler (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Zum Thema...
Eigenbau mit Bleikörper tieflaufend....

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Franz_16 (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Hi friggler,
also hier ein Bild.

Links der Panther Martin mit Bleikörper und direkt auf der Achse laufendem Blatt (welches leicht gebogen ist!) und rechts ein Optispin von Mangofishing mit Kunststoffkörper und einem auf dem Bügel laufendes Spinnerblatt.
Die "Fischform" des Kunststoffkörpers vom Optispin finde ich auch nicht dumm. Beide Köder haben mir beim letzten Ausflug an den Forellenbach je einen Bachsaibling eingebracht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Guter Tip, Franz! Kann sowas im Selbstbau ja auch mal probieren, hatte schon mal überlegt ob man das Bügelchen wohl einsparen könnte?!


----------



## friggler (20. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

@ Franz 
Danke!
Ja, die Blattform kenne Ich, die ist wirklich klasse. Mir sagte Panther Martin nur nichts. Die Blattform gibbet mit etwas anderem Körper auch von Mepps.
Der 2. sieht meinem Eigenbau etwas ähnlich. Mit Kunststoffkörper und dem Blatt läuft der aber doch recht flach oder?

@ Det
Auf den Bügel solltest Du nicht verzichten ;-). Bei Schnurspinnern geht das manchmal noch. Wenn Du eine Stahlachse hast laufen die anderen Blätter nicht. Ausser die Blattform von Fanz' Panter. Manchmal entscheidet sogar der Bügel (bzw die Form + Abstand zur Achse) darüber ob ein Spinner läuft oder nicht.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## schakal1182 (21. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Habt ihr schonmal probiert mehrere Blättchen hintereinander zu montieren?

Habe mal gelesen, dass man das machen kann, aber obs auch was bringt ist die Frage...


Und dann noch eine Frage zu den Schnurspinnern: Wie hat sowas auszusehen? Baut man die auch mit Messing- oder Bleikörper? (Würde jetzt an ein Laufblei denken) Und wie beendet man die Konstruktion wirbelseitig? Oder bleibt alles "lose" aneinandergereiht?


----------



## friggler (21. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal probiert mehrere Blättchen hintereinander zu montieren?
> 
> Habe mal gelesen, dass man das machen kann, aber obs auch was bringt ist die Frage...
> 
> ...



Mehrere Blättchen hintereinander geht natürlich auch. Siehe z.B. die Tandemspinner.
Da muss aber durch den Aufbau dafür gesort werden dass das obere Blättchen nicht auf das untere rutschen kann (z.B. Crimp) weil sich das untere sonst nicht mehr bewegt.

Bei den Schnurspinnern kannst Du als Körper nehmen was immer Dir gefällt.
Laufblei geht bestens-Ich nehme gerne Wettkampf Tropfenbleie. Der Körper darf nur nicht zu schwer gewählt werden, da der Spinner sonst nicht waagerecht laufen kann und sich dann das Blatt nicht dreht.
In Verbindung mit einem Sbiro kannst Du auch ganz auf einen schweren Körper verzichten und statt dessen eine oder mehrere Kunststoffperlen nehmen.
Du kannst das ganze direkt auf die Hauptschnur machen. Dann hast Du keinen Wirbel. Besser ist natürlich Hauptschnur-Wirbel-Vorfach, und dann den Schnurspinner auf das Vorfach zu fädeln.
Man kann auch sehr gut 1x7 oder 7x7 Stahlvorvach nehmen. Dann ist man auch gleich auf der sicheren Seite falls es Hechte gibt.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## melis (21. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Das mit dem Blei ist eine gute Lösung, es muss aber sehr weiches Blei sein, z.B. von Sensas.


----------



## wanka5 (23. April 2007)

*AW: 1er Spinner schwerer machen- aber wie???*

Danke für eure Tipps!
Ich werde doch, zum selbstgebautem zurückgreifen- macht mehr Spass, wenn man den Fisch am eigenem Unikat Spinner hat. Deswegen besonderen Dank an die "Spinnerspezis"#6

Nochmal ne Frage: Glaubt Ihr, dass ein Mormuschkadrilling was bringen würde? Ein Streamer? Große goldkopfnymphe? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Ich bleib bei meiner 16er mono! Von dem Firelinecrystal vorgänger, halte ich nicht viel... war viel zu steif meiner Meinung. Wenn man so leicht angelt (Rute 3g-12g) 1er Spinner, war das nit so toll. Ausserdem will ich nicht auf  "Tauben mit ner Kanone schießen". Die 16er Mono reicht aus und der Drill macht mehr Spass. Ernsthafte Hänger gefaht am Grund existiert eh nicht.

Danke nochmal...!


----------

